# Sword trip cut short last night



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Haven't swordfished all season, just a lot of everything else. Trolled shortly before dark with one knockdown but no hookup. Put sword baits in shortly after dark and hooked up with a short fish quickly. Jumping jack too, at least a dozen jumps out of it and the first sword I've billed in mid-air (stupid, I know). Had another sword bite but no hook up. Two shark bites and then the sky woke up and I had to run. It got very nasty, very quickly and we lost most of our evening. But, 1-2 on swords and making it back alive ain't too shabby


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good to hear you made it back OK. Storms blow up quick in the summertime.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Chris Be care full out there Them swords can cut you bad. Lots of angler (not you Chris) don't know that a swordfish is really just that a sword with two edges. Thanks for the report. gene


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

glad you made it back safe The sword was a plus


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey what did you mean when you said, "first sword you billed in mid air?"


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hey what did you mean when you said, "first sword you billed in mid air?"


 Safety forced me into stupidity. The Sword actually hit the boat twice jumping and I asked the guys to go to the other side of the boat. The fish jumped a couple more times close and nearly hit me so when it came up on its tail in front of me I just reached out and grabbed its bill to get it under control. I normally wouldn't do something like this on a pissed off fish but I didn't want to risk it jumping at the boat again either


----------

